# Looking for this horse



## AgileOllie (Mar 28, 2012)

I know this is a HUGE longshot, but...

I sold this horse this summer. It was the biggest mistake of 2012. Every single day that has passed I have regretted the decision and have thought about him. I NEED to know where he is, if he is safe, and would like to buy him back if possible. I miss this horse more than words can say. However, if he is not for sale, I would be happy to know that he is at least safe and happy. He is about 16hh and is a registered QH. He is head-shy at first. Please, if you know where he is, I would appreciate your help.

Here's what I know-
The guy I sold him to sent him to auction. He's a horse trader. (There's a LOT to this story that I just don't want to get into. It's too emotional for me. But none of that changes the facts. I should not have sold him, I did, and my heart is broken without him.) 
He was sold in southern Louisiana, but at this point, could be anywhere.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry I'm no help to you, but fingers crossed you find him. 

did you try contacting the auction to see if they have records of where he may have been sold to?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Have you checked to see if his registration was transferred?

How old? Any distinguishing markings? Have you posted to Netposse?


----------



## AgileOllie (Mar 28, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> Have you checked to see if his registration was transferred?
> 
> How old? Any distinguishing markings? Have you posted to Netposse?


So far, his registration has not been transferred. He has an identifiying scar on his left cheek. It's just a small circle, but I'd recognize it in a heartbeat. He's about 12 years old. I have not posted to Netposse, because he's not stolen. I'm not sure if they would be able to help me since I'm just a pathetic lady looking for a horse she never should have sold LOL.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Yep, the first thing I would do is call the registry and check for any ownership transfers. It's a long shot as he went through auction, but still worth a shot. 

I hope you find him! Try posting on Craigslist as well.


----------



## AgileOllie (Mar 28, 2012)

equiniphile said:


> Yep, the first thing I would do is call the registry and check for any ownership transfers. It's a long shot as he went through auction, but still worth a shot.
> 
> I hope you find him! Try posting on Craigslist as well.


Thank you so much. I have posted to Craigslist and also to some "horses for sale" places on Facebook. I just want my boy back. I owned him for 2 months before I was all but forced into selling him. It was a nightmare of a situation, but that nightmare has been resolved, and I just want my boy back. From the minute I saw him (he came to my barn via a horse-trader), I knew he was meant to be mine. I just want him back.


----------



## AgileOllie (Mar 28, 2012)

I just got a tip that he's in Texas!! Keep your fingers crossed that I can narrow that down a little! At least I know he's alive!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Good luck - I hope you find him!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

AgileOllie said:


> I just got a tip that he's in Texas!! Keep your fingers crossed that I can narrow that down a little! At least I know he's alive!


Thats great! Keep us updated please


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

That would be awesome if you found him!
*fingers crossed*


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

I hope you find him!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

So glad you at least got a tip for now! Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you!!!


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

PLEASE kepp us postyed, and good luck!!!!!!!!!!! I wish i could help


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

fingers crossed! good luck!


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

How do you know he was never transferred? Have you used an AQHA member to look up his ownership history?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

What is his registered name?


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

subbing!!!!


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

Would it be alright if I posted his pictures on a few horsey facebook pages I am a part of? I will tell your story the way you did. If anything comes up, I can let you know. I just want your permission first.  Let me know!


----------



## 66Domino (Jan 2, 2013)

Auction houses are required to keep records. Find the auction house and ask questions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

I hope that you find him! He looks like a sweet boy.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Good luck I pray that you find him and you are able to get hime back


----------



## AgileOllie (Mar 28, 2012)

FGRanch said:


> What is his registered name?


I'm sorry I missed this! His registered name is Mr. Hancock.


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

AgileOllie said:


> I'm sorry I missed this! His registered name is Mr. Hancock.


Sent u a pm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

AgileOllie! I finally had the chance to get into the AQHA member info - It appears that "Mr Hancock" was a QH Bay Stallion foaled on 1/1/1946.....
However, there is a _"Mr Hancock Ace_" Gray Gelding foaled on 4/12/93. It also states the current owner who obtained him in 1995. Not sure if I'm allowed to post the name on the forum, so you can pm me for the rest of the info..... Hope this helps


----------



## AgileOllie (Mar 28, 2012)

Northernstar said:


> AgileOllie! I finally had the chance to get into the AQHA member info - It appears that "Mr Hancock" was a QH Bay Stallion foaled on 1/1/1946.....
> However, there is a _"Mr Hancock Ace_" Gray Gelding foaled on 4/12/93. It also states the current owner who obtained him in 1995. Not sure if I'm allowed to post the name on the forum, so you can pm me for the rest of the info..... Hope this helps


I'm sorry- it's Mr. Hancock TIME. He was born in 2003.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hope you're able to find him! Good luck


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

AgileOllie said:


> I'm sorry- it's Mr. Hancock TIME. He was born in 2003.


I sent another pm of something I found hope it works 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AgileOllie (Mar 28, 2012)

For those following the story <g> I found this ad, but it's from 2009... Still looking!

Quarter Horse Horse for Sale in Covington, Louisiana


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Found this.

Farm+garden - Mr Hancock Time Aka Gun Powder An AQHA Gray Gelding (Magnolia, Tx.) $2250


----------



## AgileOllie (Mar 28, 2012)

OOoooo!!! I just emailed them! Fingers crossed. It was from August, so he's probably gone by now, but we'll see! Thank you!!





BarrelBunny said:


> Found this.
> 
> Farm+garden - Mr Hancock Time Aka Gun Powder An AQHA Gray Gelding (Magnolia, Tx.) $2250


----------



## lasso (Dec 21, 2012)

i hope you find him


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

I hope it's him  I will keep looking 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Magnolia, TX is not very far from me, only a few hours.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I hope the people in that advertised him still have him!


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

AgileOllie said:


> OOoooo!!! I just emailed them! Fingers crossed. It was from August, so he's probably gone by now, but we'll see! Thank you!!


You're welcome! My fingers are crossed for you!!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Subbing. I wish I could even find a clue from my geldings past!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AgileOllie (Mar 28, 2012)

Really not good news... the newest update is that they guy he was sold to in Texas is one of the biggest transporters of horses to Mexico. He has a really bad reputation. How could I have let this happen to this perfect horse???


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Aw, I'm so sorry. :-( You didn't know that it would happen to him! You never know, maybe somebody else bought him!


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

^agree^ maybe u can get his # and see if there is a chance he still has him.. I can say a friend of ours bought a horse from Mexico so maybe he will end back up in US ..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AgileOllie (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks girls. I'm not giving up.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Glad to hear it.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Any luck finding your horse from the guy in Texas?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

I saw a post you made of Facebook about him, so that should be encouraging! I had horsey friends share it to help spread the word.


----------



## Kliment (Jan 3, 2013)

I wish you good luck from all my heart!


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Make sure you check FB! One of my friends knows him!   :happydance:


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

UPDATES??! The suspense is killing me, please!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JumpingJiminy (May 2, 2012)

I need to know the ending to this story! D: Hope you find him, I've been stalking this thread for quite a while, it's driving me mad.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

JumpingJiminy said:


> I need to know the ending to this story! D: Hope you find him, I've been stalking this thread for quite a while, it's driving me mad.


Me too...


----------



## AgileOllie (Mar 28, 2012)

Sorry, yall. Still searching. The trail goes cold sometime in August. I have spoken to the original buyer (who I also purchased him from originally) and he is looking for him too. I keep getting little bits and pieces of hope, then... nothing.  I found a couple of pictures of him online. He looked skinny in one. I hope he's ok.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

try watching horse for sale sites as well...
some popular ones i know of are Equine.com, Equine Now, and EquineHits. Hope you find him!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Do you know what his registered name is?


----------



## AgileOllie (Mar 28, 2012)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Do you know what his registered name is?


Mr. Hancock Time (2003)


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you 
and sorry, for some reason at first my comp only let me see the first 3 pages of this post... I found a gray horse also for sale in Magnolia Texas, but it's not him... I also looked at the seller's website and can't find him


----------



## AgileOllie (Mar 28, 2012)

I FOUND HIM I FOUND HIM I FOUND HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He is located about 8 hours from me near College Station, Texas. He is being sold AGAIN. Big Gelding. 16 hands. $1300. 16inch Saddle
I have an email out (it's taking alll I have not to call them at 12:23 in the morning!!!) OH MY GOODNESS!!! CAN THIS REALLY BE HIM?????!!!!! Where is the crying tears of joy smiley!!??


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh fingers and toes are proper crossed for you!! Let us know ASAP!!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh poor boy is being tossed around.. Jeesh. Ya gonna buy him back? Huh???? I had a good feeling this story would end wonderfully!!! He sure has greyed out though huh!? Huh huh huh?! I'm so excited for ya!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yay!!!! I'm so glad!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kliment (Jan 3, 2013)

yee!!! bravo!


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Yay!!! Oh my goodness this is amazing!! The perfect way to start out the day!  :happydance:


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

So praying for you that is your boy! Can't wait to see it in a post from you soon!


----------



## AgileOllie (Mar 28, 2012)

My heart is breaking all over again. It wasn't him. I was so sure... I guess I just WANTED it to be him so badly.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

EDIT: I'm sorry that it wasn't him.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm so sorry. :-(


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Don't give up yet. I know this story has to have a happy ending 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh, no-I hope you find him.


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh, no...I got so excited reading the previous page! I so hope you find him. Don't give up. Sometimes it just takes a little luck and hope.


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh no, I hope you do find him. Don't give up!


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

Any update??


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Ok. I know quite a few horse ppl in Texas. As well as all over the US. Is it ok if I repost this in a private fb group? Also, id check dreamhorse.com
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AgileOllie (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi everyone. I'm sorry I haven't updated. I've been too heartbroken over the last "I'm sure it's him!" only to find out it's not. I have not given up and I keep looking in all of the obvious places, but he's just no where to be found. I've placed ads on SouthEastTexas.com, Craigslist, Facebook and other "horses for sale" sites. I've gotten a few bites from the people who had him last, but then... nothing. My head is telling me that he's gone forever, but my heart just won't let me stop looking yet. Please feel free to post his picture and story to anyone you can. Here's what I've been posting: 
*I am desperately looking for this horse. I returned him back to the man I purchased him from this past summer and have regretted it ever since. At this point, if he's not for re-sale, I'd at least like to know that he's ok. He's a registered QH and is 15.3 hh. He was born in 2003. His registered name is Mr. Hancock Time. The last I heard was that he was sold to Blake Thompson in Texas. I have been actively trying to find this horse for MONTHS. He has an identifying scar on his left cheek- it's just a small circle, but I would recognize it right away. Please respond here or text (no calls, as I am a teacher and can't answer my phone during the day) 337-263-9953. Ideally, I'd like to have him back, but the important thing is that he is ok, and hasn't found his way into a bad situation. I will pay cash for him today. I just really, really want him back. I hope you can help!! 
*



And no worries- that phone number has been set up specifically for calls about him. I don't care that it's posted. I just want to find him.


Thank you everyone for your continued support and good thoughts. Please don't forget about him. Repost, if you don't mind. THANKYOU!!!


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Ok, i will repost!!


----------



## AgileOllie (Mar 28, 2012)

How can good news make me feel so broken-hearted??!

I found him. For sure this time. Registration name and number check out. Pictures too. I identified his scar. He was sold into a very loving and experienced horse family in the middle of Texas. The seller assures me that he is well cared for. I'm happy that he's alive and is working, but my heart is broken because he is still not with ME. Thank you all for your prayers and good thoughts. Maybe one day the owner will contact me saying he wants to sell him. If he does, I'll bring him home for good. Until then, though, I'll have an empty spot in my heart


----------



## Smokey6505 (Jan 22, 2013)

AgileOllie said:


> How can good news make me feel so broken-hearted??!
> 
> I found him. For sure this time. Registration name and number check out. Pictures too. I identified his scar. He was sold into a very loving and experienced horse family in the middle of Texas. The seller assures me that he is well cared for. I'm happy that he's alive and is working, but my heart is broken because he is still not with ME. Thank you all for your prayers and good thoughts. Maybe one day the owner will contact me saying he wants to sell him. If he does, I'll bring him home for good. Until then, though, I'll have an empty spot in my heart


That's great that you at least found him! My gosh that is like looking for a needle in a hay stack! Have they sent you photos of him? Are they the type that will mind if you call once in a while to ask about him? I don't know where you live but are you close enough that you will be able to go see him?


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

He's alive and well cared for. That is worth a lot.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

At least now you know. Sounds like he is in a good place, & if you've talked to them,did you say that you'd buy him back if they ever want to sell? That's really all you can do, as he's legally theirs.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm delighted you found him!! Now at least you will have peace of mind, and you know that he is with a family that will love and care for him the way you would have.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm so glad you found him! Maybe with time they will want/need to sell him.. Until then, at least he has a good home.


----------

